# Laika ecovip 7rg 2001 model... paint colour code wanted



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi, just got my new to me ecovip 7rg, went for a little drive to familiarise myself with it, adjusted the electric mirrors, but couldn't get the Drivers one to come up enough so I got out and tried to do it manualy, but it was up against the casing, so I tried to move the arms, ooops, don't do it, they are made of the most brittle aluminium I have ever come across, they both snapped under very little pressure, on inspection they are made of bad quality materials, anyway, there I am 50 miles from home and I ave no offside mirror, so I drove home blind side, then I had to reverse up a 100 yards of muck road behind my neighbours houses, it had to happen, I managed to scuff one of the corner covers, so I need to find the right paint colour.

So 

A. How do I remove the corner trim cover peice.

B. What's the paint code,it's an odd silvery/gold colour.

C. anybody know of a set of long mirror arms, I priced a set up today from the Fiat dealer, £186 + VAT you have to but the whole mirror assembly.

Cheers Kev.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,

PAINT
I asked the Laika Italy factory (always very helpful) just last week and got the following reply "The paint code number of the side skirts/aprons is RAL 9007. Please check with your painter because probably you will be obliged to modify that colour a little bit."

I don't know about the Ecovip but the Kreos 3009 rear apron has its corner parts plastic welded in and the whole rear part is about £800! However, I have used Polypipe glue to weld the plastic bits back together with complete success, making a strong repair which has lasted a year and shows no sign of breaking apart.

If you google RAL paint codes you will get the background to this coding system. I haven't been able to source the paint yet though.

MIRRORS
You need to decide which of three door mirrors you need. There's a very long arm (one large oblong rubber/plastic gaiter); a long arm (two gaiters) and a short arm (two gaiters) where the arms are very stubby.

You can email me (- I don't think this forum allows jpgs in postings -) for pictures of each of the three types to help identify your part. All this is accepting that Citroen Relay, Peugeot Boxer and Fiat Ducatos are identical apart from badging.

You can buy a very long arm electric mirror from ebay ref:-http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370064688323&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123 for £108 inclusive of delivery. Fitting is okay (one hour) if you have torx sets etc but getting the control cable harness through the door innards is tricky - you need to pull it through with a stiff wire.

A manual long arm one for about £47 from www.wingmirrorman.co.uk and an electric version for £99. No cable problems with manual types.

Ebay also has numerous manual short arm mirrors all at around £50 or less.

If you need a manual, drivers side, long arm mirror (middle type), I have a new one, bought in error (needed the very long arm one!) at a discount price!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Mr B,


I tried to PM you and even subscribed but it still wouldn't let me, so no option but to write the following.

Could you ring me ASAP re Mirror as your mirror is the one I'm looking for, I'm based in Farsley Leeds, and Drive around yorkshire all day so could pick it up, I'm supposed to be going away on thursday for our anniversary weekend, and with no mirror we can't use the camper...

Cheers Kev.


----------



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

*corner peice*

Hi .....

I dont know if your van is the same as our old ecovip 8.1 but that had two small screws with no. plate sytle caps on them. Once they were removed the whole piece just pulled off. Although it was mainly held on with mastic so you may have to get a blade behind it.

If it`s any help i own a Bodyshop so if you can get the corner peice off and send it to me we can match it and paint it for you.

best of luck

Gareth...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Ta*

Thanks for today Mr B,

I've just fitted the arms, they are a bit short, but at least they'll get me out of the doghouse for now.

But if anyone reading this has had to stump up for a complete new mirror assembly, but does not need the old LONG mounting arms (total length is 6.5 inches or 165mm ish from tip to tip) as well as helping me out you'll be being all green and stuff.

And I would obviously send some much needed money in your direction.

Cheers Kev.


----------

